# Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...



## redfischli (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle Meerforellen-Spezialisten!

Ich bin seit kurzem on board, habe aber schon länger die Themen zu Meerforellen beobachtet. 

Von euch allen angesteckt, habe ich mich entschlossen es auch zu versuchen den ein oder anderen Fisch der 1000 Würfe zu überlisten.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage oder den Fragen:
Da ich absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet Meerforellenangeln bin, würde ich mich über einige Tipps von euch freuen.
Zum Thema Rute, Rolle und Schnur habe ich mir bereits übers board eine guten Überblick verschafft und entsprechend eingedeckt. Ich habe mich entschieden mit monofiler Schnur zu fischen, da ich nicht zu viele neue Dinge auf einmal ausprobieren will und keine Erfahrungen mit geflochtener habe. 

Jetzt zu euch: 
Was würdet ihr sagen sind typische Anfängerfehler beim Spinnangeln auf Meerforelle? Worauf muss ich unbedingt achten, was sollte ich unbedingt vermeiden? Habt ihr besondere Tipps zum Anhieb, Drill oder landen? Vielleicht könnt ihr auch sagen welche Abschnitte zum Watangeln geeignet sind, welche auf keinen Fall, und was sonst noch alles wichtig ist.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir den ein oder anderen Anfängerfehler ersparen könnt #6 

Eine letzte Frage noch zum Schluss:
ich fahre Ende Mai/Anfang Juni nach Dänemark auf die Insel Alsen in Urlaub. Lohnt es sich dann noch auf Meerforelle zu fischen oder ist es zu spät?

Vielen Dank schonmal für alle eure Antworten, ich freu mich drauf!

red


----------



## donlotis (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Hallo,

das meiste wirst Du beim Angeln selber lernen. Aber ein Fehler wird sehr häufig gemacht: Anstatt erst einmal den flachen Uferbereich abzufischen (auch dort, wo es nur 50 - 70 cm tief ist), wird gleich mit der Wathose ins Wasser gestürmt und sofort auf Weite geworfen. Manchmal kann das der Bringer sein, aber vorher sollte man sich vergewissern, ob nicht eine Kapitale im Flachen steht.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## seestern95b (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

#hHallo!
Wenn Du Ende Mai auf Meerforellen gehen willst, solltest Du abends oder nachts losgehen, das Wasser ist jetzt zu warm zum Tagsüber fischen. Wenn Du nachts losgehst, solltest Du immer einen Watstock dabei haben, damit Du bei den schlechten Sichtverhältnissen nicht ins stolpern kommst. Am besten, Du schaust Dir die Stelle vorher tagsüber an, damit Du mit den Begebenheiten vertraut bist. Tagsüber kannst Du jetzt gut Hornies angeln.
Gruß, Seestern


----------



## redfischli (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

@ donlotis: Ok danke werde ich mir merken. Werde mich auf jeden Fall mal bei dir melden, wenn ich auf deinem Tipp hin was fange 

@ seestern: na dann werde ich mich wohl nachts auf den weg machen. Wie siehts denn mit morgens früh aus? Ist da auch was drin oder eher bei Dunkelheit?

Gruß red


----------



## Dorschking (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Also ich würde kurz vor der Dämmerung anfangen und fischen bis es dunkel ist und natürlich auch im dunklen. Ein Anfängerfehler den ich noch dazufügen würde wäre einmal das zu schnelle eindrehen des Blinkers oder Wobblers und das Verwenden von zu schweren Blinkern und Wobblern. Ich persönlich mag es nicht, so wie bei anderen Leuten manchmal zu sehen, mit 35g oder sogar 40g reinzufeuern und dann so schnell einholen zu müssen.
Gruss Dorschking


----------



## Hackersepp (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

rentiert dich das Mefo fischen dann in den Pfingstferien auf Rügen, in den Abend/morgen stunden????


----------



## oh-nemo (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Zu den "Beisszeiten" in der warmen Jahreszeit braucht man nix hinzufügen.
Um im dunkeln den 100 prozentigen Kontakt zum Köder zu spüren lege ich Dir "geflochtene" ans Herz.
Dazu gehört allerdings eine Rolle die das Geflecht auch gleichmäßig verlegt.
Der Erfolg fängt bei dem richtigen Getackle an.

Die erfolgreicheren Angler der "Sommerfischerei" sind die Fliegenfischer.

Mein Tip,häng Dir mal ein Spiro mit einer schwarzen "Zigarre" ran.


----------



## JunkieXL (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

bei mono nicht zu schwach anschlagen ^^ auch nicht übertrieben ... aber schon bischen mehr wie bei geflochtener ... den rest lernst du bei deinen ersten fischen


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Nehm nie einen zu kleinen Kescher mit,du wirst es bereuen^^


----------



## seestern95b (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Hallo, früh morgens kannst Du natürlich auch losgehen, ich würde dann aber 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang mit der Angelei anfangen


----------



## MefoProf (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Im Sommer sind die gaaanz frühen Morgenstunden für mich die Topzeit. Nachts hab ich dagegen noch nie was gefangen, wohl aber in der Dämmerung. Man kann aber zu jeder Zeit Fische fangen, auch im Sommer. Such dir ne windgeschützte Küste aus, am besten mit klarem Wasser.

Finde dort Stellen mit guter Bodenstruktur, dh Unterwasserbewuchs, Steinen und einzelnen sandigen Stellen dazwischen. Optimal ist es wenn es an den Stellen schnell tief wird. Riffe und alle Plätze mit Strömung sind auch immer gut.  

Wie bereits erwähnt, die Flachwasserbereiche intensiv abfischen und immer Augen und Ohren offen halten. Wenn Fische da sind, zeigen diese sich meist auch irgendwie.


----------



## redfischli (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Hey vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich glaube zwar dass ich doch noch das ein oder andere Fettnäpfchen mitnehmen werde, aber vielleicht kann ich dank eurer Tipps auch das ein oder andere auslassen. 
Wenn euch noch mehr einfällt, immer her damit!

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal melden wenn ich von Alsen zurück bin. Ist allerdings noch 3 Wochen hin...

Gruß red


----------



## ich fang dich (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

mal eine frage... habe das letztens auf der insel als versucht... hab natürlich nichts gefangen... warum auch...?

bin ja noch anfänger!


habe jetzt schon öfters gehört, dass im dunkeln gefischt wird...

die frage ist: sehen die fische den köder dann überhaupt????
oder läuft das alles wieder über die seitenlienie?


noch ne frage: ich fahre dieses jahr nach südschweden!
um es genau zu sagen: an die Mörrum...!

ich wollte da nicht nur auf lachs angeln, sondern auch im meerwasser auf meerforelle gehen!

habe eine fliegenrute und wollte jetzt einfach wissen, was ich da machen muss...

(über ködertipps in der kategorie spinnen/blinkern/fliegen wäre ich auch dankbar  )


gruß ich fang dich


----------



## mot67 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*



Dorschking schrieb:


> Ein Anfängerfehler den ich noch dazufügen würde wäre einmal das zu schnelle eindrehen des Blinkers oder Wobblers



dem muss ich zumindest im frühjahr wiedersprechen, nach meinen erfahrungen kann man gar nicht schnell genug einholen, die forellen sind sowieso schnell genug und haben auch nicht soviel zeit den köder "auszuchecken" und sitzen nach dem biss meist auch besser, da sie sich praktisch selbst haken.
im eiskalten wasser oder in die dunkelheit hinein hast du allerdings recht, da sollte man langsamer einholen und auch gern den einen oder anderen spinnstopp einlegen. 
wenn die fische sich zeigen aber nicht beissen wollen, muss man sowieso alles mögliche ausprobieren, schnell, langsam, gross, klein usw.
im dunklen sind wobbler für mich der topköder, möglichst in dunklen farben, die dürfen auch gern mal die wasseroberfläche ankratzen.
gruss mot


----------



## Watfischer84 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> mal eine frage... habe das letztens auf der insel als versucht... hab natürlich nichts gefangen... warum auch...?
> 
> bin ja noch anfänger!
> 
> ...


 
moin moin

also von wegen nix fangen weil anfänger is schonmal quatsch.
wenn du zur richtigen zeit an der richtigen stelle bist fängst du auch deinen fisch.
egal wie lang du schon dabei bist.

im dunklen/dämmerung sollte man wie gesagt möglichst schwarze/dunklen köder fischen.
so können die fische ihn gegen die hellere (mondschein) wasseroberfläche besser sehen.
über die seitenlinie nehmen sie ihn auch wahr, aber mefos sind in erster linie augenjäger.

und zu schweden, zählt das gleiche wie hier. abends/morgens los. dunkle wobler,blinker und Fliegen.
alles relativ langsam und an der oberfläche. wie mot schon sagt, auch gern mal die wasseroberfläche durchbrechen.
als fliege empfehle ich nachts die zigarre und zum spinnen den gladsax(20g) in schwarz


----------



## Rosi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

statt drillingen kannst du einzelhaken an die blinker/wobbler tüdeln. so hast du keine hänger und kannst das laufverhalten der verschiedenen blinker/wobbler besser studieren. auch ganz unten, zwischen den pflanzen und steinen.
ich habe in diesem jahr mehr mefos auf einzelhaken gefangen als auf drilling.


----------



## steve71 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Sei stets aufmerksam wenn Dein Blinker schon fast vor der Rutenspitze ist. Viele Forellen folgen dem Köder von weit draussen bis vor die Füße!
Manchmal hilft es, den Blinker kurz absinken zu lassen um doch noch den ersehnten Biß zu provozieren. Meerforellen sind im Wasser schlecht zu erkennen. Versuche auf die dunkle Kante der Schwanzflosse zu achten.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Fische nicht zu schwere Köder. Anfänger machen oft den Fehler sehr auf weite zu fischen. Das kann manchmal sinnvoll sein aber die meisten Fische erreichst du auch mit 18g statt mit 28g, wenn du dich an die hier vorgegebenen Zeiten hälst.

Rute und Rolle sollten nicht zu schwer sein, dein Rücken wird es dir danken.

Uli


----------



## Watfischer84 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Rute und Rolle sollten nicht zu schwer sein, dein Rücken wird es dir danken.
> 
> Uli


 
Ja das ist wahr #6 Wirklich konsequentes fischen kann doch sehr ermüden.


----------



## Blauortsand (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

unbedingt den frühen morgen  bis 11.00 h mitnehmen bei den wassertemperaturen im moment kann da noch einiges gehen!


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Hi
Wie sieht das denn aus wenn ich nen schwarzen Streamer.. ich glaube ihr nennt ihn Zigarre =) an nem Spiro fischen will?

Ich habe schwimmenden Spiro und schwimmende Streamer.... wo und wie mach ich da am besten welches Blei rein??


----------



## Juletrae (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Das die Dinger schwimmen hat schon seinen Sinn. Entweder du besorgst dir nen sinkenden Sbiro oder ne beschwerte Fliege...​


----------



## Tüdel (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*



carpi schrieb:


> Hi
> Wie sieht das denn aus wenn ich nen schwarzen Streamer.. ich glaube ihr nennt ihn Zigarre =) an nem Spiro fischen will?
> 
> Ich habe schwimmenden Spiro und schwimmende Streamer.... wo und wie mach ich da am besten welches Blei rein??


 
Hi,
also beim Fischen ohne Spiro an der Fliegenrute soll die Zigarre gerade furchen, um die Forellen neugierig zu machen. Wie die Sache aussieht, wenn davor noch ein Spiro furcht kann ich nicht beurteilen - evtl. gaaaaaanz langes Vorfach benutzen.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

ok.. 3m ok?


----------



## Juletrae (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Du benutzt einfach nen sinkenden, klaren Sbiro. Bei nem langen Vorfach von 3 oder mehr metern bekommst du die Fliege nicht mal runter wenn du das Ding komplett auf den Grund sinken lässt.
Wann fischt man mal über mehr als drei metern Wassertiefe?!
Du solltest die Zigarre ohnehin schnell in kurzen rucken führen.
Der Sbiro sinkt, die Fliege furcht. Ganz einfach!​


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfängerfehler von Meerforellen-Neulingen...*

Hi
ja eigentlich klar.. ich hatte in Gedanken irgendwie dass die Zigarre dicht unter der Wasseroberflæche gefuehrt wird.. aber so ist es ja ok...'

dank euch!


----------

